

Glimmer lets you add jQuery to your site without any coding - superduper
http://visitmix.com/labs/glimmer/

======
wccrawford
Neat idea.

Unfortunately, the mushroom animation doesn't seem to work right on Chrome. He
disappears after the crash, but before he talks... And the mouseover events
don't seem to work... And on the sample page for that same animation, the
clouds don't even appear.

